# Look what I've found!!



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok guys need a little help. I picked these up because they looked awesome and I could not resisit. I know that they are rare. Now my question ; what are they worth. Just to know if I payed a fair price!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you like GOFs? If so, then they're worth it


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

One BILLION dollars


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

nice pickup Toni. I believe right now CI has a deal on 4 2005's and a lighter for like 175? they look great though brother.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice Toni, enjoy your new purchase bro!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Toni I picked up that 04 Piramid for 45 a while back.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very Cool!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great snag Toni. What did you pay for them ?(USD)


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice. They're great sticks. I can't recall what I paid for mine.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

Very nice, and is that a health warning at the bottom of the box?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

great score bro... Does the place where u got them have any more?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet find!!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I HATE YOU!

Not really. I just envy you


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Jackpot Toni.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

what a sweet pickup


----------



## PBell (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome Find


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool....man I hope you enjoy them...if you ever decide to smoke one


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have only read about them and have no idea of the cost--they look interesting though toni!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Couldn't tell you a cost other than what others have posted. 

Either way - looks like you got a great find!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I think the price I paid was more than fair!! I paid 100€ for the 5. 
And sorry these were the last!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome pick-up! :dribble:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

You did well!!!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice. Sweet pickup


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks like I gotta break out my cro-bar, ski mask and gloves again....


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Send one my way and after I smoke it, I'll tell you what it was worth.LOL


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Send one my way and after I smoke it, I'll tell you what it was worth.LOL


:drum:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> :drum:


Did you like that one Chuck? I did. Ba dum pum.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounded very fair to me...and quite helpful too!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> Sounded very fair to me...and quite helpful too!


I think my bud Gerry is in trouble now---UH OHHHHH----:bolt:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Lucky dog!!!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Well I think the price I paid was more than fair!! I paid 100€ for the 5.
> And sorry these were the last!! :biggrin1:


127 american, yeah I would say you go a fair deal. schweet, enjoy them!


----------

